# HPLIP/CUPS Printing



## bbzz (Nov 13, 2012)

Sigh. Setting up a printer may grow you white hair. So after using one Samsung printer which worked "out of box", this HP M1132 MFP decided to screw me over.

HP + CUPS/LPD + HPLIP. Now apparently HPLIP drivers must now see u(lpt) device in /dev or everything breaks down. So I recompiled kernel. But they load up as soon as you plug in the printer. So I had to delete .ko files manually.

CUPS installed, devfs.rules check, cupsd.conf set to Allow all god mode, CUPS_BASE_OVERWRITE="YES" check ,my room is vacuumed, check.

So, the test page. Now CUPS shows that page is printing, but unless I lost my mind, no page is coming out of the printer. CUPS is happy, printer is more than happy. All is good except there's no page. And that log file shows a bunch of line consisting of:

```
X [13/Nov/2012:13:01:48 +0100] kevent() returned Bad file descriptor
```

I crawled Google and deep web and the printer does seem to be supported. 

LPD is another story. I used to never set it up, but I decided to give it a go. Followed every step along the way in handbook, double checked with @Wblock's nice summary here.

In /var/log/messages I get this:


```
Nov 13 13:02:06 test1 lpd[5597]: lp: job could not be printed (cfA001test1)
Nov 13 13:02:06 test1 lpd[5597]: mail sent to user root about job <unknown> on printer lp (FATALERR)
```

Any clue that moves me forward is appreciated. But hurry since I'm about to go "Office Space" style on this printer.


----------



## fmw (Nov 14, 2012)

From the specs for this unit, any generic PCL5 or PCL6 driver should at least get you some kind of output. Did you see any error messages in the CUPS web interface? Also, check if you recently updated other things that are needed for printing, such as ghostscript or perl. One more thing: I recently read that this Smart Install feature (i.e. printer acts as external disk drive containing printer drivers) may get in the way, so try to disable that if possible.


----------



## bbzz (Nov 14, 2012)

CUPS show that kevent() error.

I have no idea why it's not working.

hp-setup doesn't work. It doesn't allow me to download driver and reports I'm missing internet connection, which I'm not. I had to download it manually. 

But then, choosing option to add it manually doesn't work either:

```
Uncompressing HPLIP 3.12.2 Plugin Self Extracting Archive.........
eval: ./hplip-plugin-install: not found
```

So a workaround:
`# sh plugin --keep`

This creates directory which now has /hplip-plugin-install.

`# python ./hplip-plugin-install`

```
Error setting home directory: /etc/hp/hplip.conf not found. Is HPLIP installed?
```

Well it is sir but this isn't crapix (it's funny, I found there is something called crapix).

`# ln -s /etc/hp /usr/local/etc/hp`

Finally I get it to run:

```
Plug-in version: 3.12.2
Installed HPLIP version: 3.12.2
Number of files to install: 0


Done.
```

In the end nothing gets installed.

Nothing changes; CUPS is happy and reports that the page is actually printing.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 14, 2012)

The HP specifications say it is host-based.  The Open Printing page agrees, mentioning the foo2xqx driver.  print/foo2zjs seems to have a wrapper for it.  That filter probably requires CUPS.


----------



## fmw (Nov 14, 2012)

Ow, my bad! I think I need to inform a vendor about incorrectly specifying PCL/PS emulations. x(


----------

